# Do you use your Nexus on the Throne?



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

*So, Do you use your Nexus on the Throne?*​
*Do you use your Nexus on the Throne?*

Uh, Yeah.. every day.7298.63%Gross. 11.37%What's a throne?00.00%Yes, and dropped it in. 00.00%


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

So?


----------



## snowboarda42 (Mar 1, 2012)

Always, makes your time spent in the bathroom x4378658 longer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus while I poop


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Poopin time is a man's thinkin time, and to get away from your other half saying "get off your phone"









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Poopin time is a man's thinkin time, and to get away from your other half saying "get off your phone"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes times like a million.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

We do it too. Lately I've been cycling between:

Draw Something
Scramble With Friends
Gameboid - Pokemon Leaf Green or Super Mario Advance 3


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> We do it too. Lately I've been cycling between:
> 
> Draw Something
> Scramble With Friends
> Gameboid - Pokemon Leaf Green or Super Mario Advance 3


Lies! Women don't poop lol.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## iwanaleya (Jul 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Lies! Women don't poop lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if they do it always comes out smelling like roses! lol


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

its my relaxing time so yes i even call my homies while on the throne --- to let them know i'm on the throne using the gnex --


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

This forum is out of hand.

Btw, I'll go running through the house, er, waddling if I ever forget it-while we're on the topic.

Still, this place is outta hand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

When I forget my phone I sit there and think..

"Well.. this is boring, now what do I do?"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

i'll just leave this here.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki from the last stall in the 2nd floor mens room


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I either take the Gnex, or the macbook. Usually the Gnex tho, because the macbook gets heavy...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

absolutely....my wife thinks it's gross that i go out of my way (not the shortest rout to the can) to grab my phone before i head to the bathroom.


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I have done exactly that picture above. I have read almost every cleaner bottle and shampoo bottle in the house.... I may have to buy a 3 gnexi to mount in each of bathrooms for emergencies...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

smalltownbird said:


> I have done exactly that picture above. I have read almost every cleaner bottle and shampoo bottle in the house.... I may have to buy a 3 gnexi to mount in each of bathrooms for emergencies...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thats why its funny.







I usually keep a few old Guns and Ammo magazines safely stored in between towels in the towel cabinet for situations like that.


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

For some reason my girlfriend can always tell. I'm usually perusing Rootz when I'm sitting on the john and that's when the multitasking comes into play.

*read read read*
*text tone*
Me- *le sigh
*plop*
Open text
*hurried response*
*multitasking key*
*back to Rootz *
*me gusta*
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

lol when else am i supposed to play angry birds space?


----------



## richajf (Jan 8, 2012)

I do, and am right now. 

Sent from my GNexus with Unicorn Telepathy.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

How else can you possibly be #tweetingwhilepooping?

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

snowboarda42 said:


> Always, makes your time spent in the bathroom x4378658 longer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus while I poop


This. But lately its been my galaxy tab instead.


----------



## cj250mills (Jan 5, 2012)

As we speak! Haha this thread was a perfect way to start my morning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes I'll look at Drudge till my legs fall asleep.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

I read	the forums on the throne...like right this second. And I'm on the clock. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

So much truth in this thread it is ridiculous!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't take a shit without it.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got back from the crapper, I usually read useless information until my legs fall asleep and I need to get off.


----------



## iwanaleya (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't always use my handheld mobile radiotelephone when on the throne, but when I do I use my Samsung Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my GNex


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, my loyal subjects are always bitching that I'm too busy playing World of Goo or reading Cracked.com off of pulse when I should be dealing with "kingdom problems" such as pestilence, witches, and creating viable domestic foreign policies.

Buncha assholes.


----------



## justinisloco (Mar 1, 2012)

Is this why every rom maker always asks if you forgot to wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Haha that's classic. Me father just got a kick out of it LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## EvoXR1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Always gotta use my gnex while im taking a poops, mainly fb, twitter, tip-off and draw something.

And I take full advantage of the incognito tab option on our phones........... hehehehe


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

EvoXR1 said:


> Always gotta use my gnex while im taking a poops, mainly fb, twitter, tip-off and draw something.
> 
> And I take full advantage of the incognito tab option on our phones........... hehehehe


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## danielskaggs77 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hell yea  saves a ton on magazines...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ahhh to think what we used to do before smartphones


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm actually on the toilet right now. I can't remember the last time I went to the bathroom and didn't have my phone.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't been relegated to reading the back of the shampoo bottle in a few years now... Thanks, technology.

Haha, I didn't even see that comic a few posts up. So damned true...


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

As long as you aren't using the phone to send people pictures of your poop I fail to see anything wrong.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

and to one up using the phone on the bowl, i have submersible cases from aquapac for my phone and xoom, and usually take one of them in the shower.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

